# Central FL



## Switchblade906 (Mar 4, 2012)

How many of you guys are in the central FL area? 

I'm just getting into cycling and bought my first road bike, a CAAD 8 105, and I'm looking for some opinions on different trails and good places to ride.


----------



## majorhunadadun (Feb 3, 2012)

Hey there! I live in Downtown Orlando. I ride a Schwinn Madison fixie. The trails in Clermont are pretty awesome! Offer some modest climbs. Also Cady Way by the Fashion Square Mall. More flat. Where have you ridden thus far?


----------



## Switchblade906 (Mar 4, 2012)

So far I've only been in my Neighborhood lol. But I'm thinking about doing the West Orange Trail since its not to far from me. And it will take a while for me to complete since its 44 miles round trip.


----------



## firefly12 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi you all, 
I'm over in Cocoa Beach. There is a great ride from Melbourne then down toward Sebastian. The distance is 15, 30 or whenever you want to turn around. There's some cool stops. 
Is anybody riding the MS 150?
BTW, the Cystic Fibrosis Cycle for Life is scheduled for Oct. 6. Thinking about organizing a group to ride it. Anyone interested?


----------



## fryerw (Nov 29, 2010)

Take a look at the Florida Freewheelers site. They have many route maps available online which cover several counties in the central Florida area.


----------



## Slip Stream (Jul 19, 2002)

fryerw said:


> Take a look at the Florida Freewheelers site. They have many route maps available online which cover several counties in the central Florida area.


One of the very nice things about routes posted online is you can copy, paste, shrink them down and tape them to your top tube or stem. That is what pros used to do to follow race routes.

Check out mapmyride.com, too.


----------

